# Your Favorite Mozart Symphonies



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

So far the ones I know well and feel stand out as stronger hooks:

1. No. 31 "Paris"
2. No. 40
3. No. 41 "Jupiter"


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Where I feel each of Beethoven's symphonies hold their own, a lot of Mozart's symphonies seem very similar to each other. I enjoy listening to them all, but if I'm in the mood for something that stands out from the rest, those three mentioned in the OP come to mind first. What else do you all feel fits this criteria?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Love the 25th, 28th, Haffner, and Prague Symphonies as well. I'm actually not too fond of the Paris Symphony. It's not Mozart at his most inspired, whereas the other two symphonies you mentioned plus the ones I mentioned I think show the true spirit of Mozart.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Love the 25th, 28th, Haffner, and Prague Symphonies as well. I'm actually not too fond of the Paris Symphony. It's not Mozart at his most inspired, whereas the other two symphonies you mentioned plus the ones I mentioned I think show the true spirit of Mozart.


I'm listening to the 25th now, it is good! I've always loved the Paris Symphony, it was one of the first ones that stood out to me long ago before I listened to exclusively Classical Music.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

25,29,33,35-41.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bruckner Anton said:


> 25,29,33,35-41.


I see the 29th getting a lot of love on the internet as well. Perhaps I'll put that one on next! .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

From 25 onwards for me, with the Linzer as first rated.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Can't say that I have heard any of Mozart symphonies. Maybe someday I should give one a listen.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Florestan said:


> Can't say that I have heard any of Mozart symphonies. Maybe someday I should give one a listen.


Really?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Can't say that I have heard any of Mozart symphonies. Maybe someday I should give one a listen.


Lots of box sets out there Florestan.....


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Lots of box sets out there Florestan.....


I have a few disks. Odds and ends from buying boxes of CDs at garage sales:

Symphonies 36 & 38 Karajan BPO 
Symphonies 36, 37, 38 Leinsdorf LSO 
Symphonies 40 & 41 Unknown because I only have a disk, but same series as the Karajan disk (The Music Eroica)
Symphony 41 BBC Music Magazine disk


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

i love most the tremendous, elaborate, sweeping, joyous first movement of the "Prague," #38 (which isn't to say that I dislike the rest of it). It's Mozart at the peak of his powers. Next I'll go for the fugal fourth movement of the "Jupiter," #41. It's odd that I don't usually rank the separate movements of symphonies by other composers, but I do of Mozart's, usually preferring, in order, the first movements, finales, "slow" movements, and minuets. Of Mozart's symphonies the one I like best as a totality is the #40 in g-minor.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm particularly fond of the "Linz", the "Jupiter" (especially that breathtaking finale) and, most of all, the glorious no.39 in E flat.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll stick with the Prague. When I want a lot of symphonies in that style, I turn to Papa Haydn.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I see the 29th getting a lot of love on the internet as well. Perhaps I'll put that one on next! .


Yeah. The 29th is a catchy piece.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

last 6 are wonderful...love them all. .

of those, today's favorites are probably - 

#38, 39...

of earlier ones - 25, 31, 34..but I don't rank them as high as last 6.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I see the 29th getting a lot of love on the internet as well. Perhaps I'll put that one on next! .


Yes. Mozart did extraordinarily well with A Major works. The 29th symphony may be the least important of the following series:
the 23rd piano concerto, clarinet concerto, clarinet quintet, string quartet no. 18, K.464.

The 29th symphony is rather light-hearted and I do not consider it to be among Mozart's greatest works.

However, the 29th symphony is pleasant and with all the trouble in this seriously flawed world, it may just be the thing we all need right now.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

One challenging aspect of Classical music, is you can't listen to too many works at once, for the first time, and then be able to have a strong opinion on them.

The movements get jumbled together, as do the melodies in terms of which ones belong to which Symphony (at least for me).

I find listening to one or two at a time to be more productive, as much as I want to hear them all, it will not be conducive to gaining appreciation for individual symphonies.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Excellent: 31, 39, 40, 41, K 73m
Very good: 5, 6, 8, 11, 12, 14, 15, 17, 23, 24, 25, 26, 28, 29, 32, 34, 35, 36, K 75


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Am I being Captain Obvious by saying #40 in G minor is heads and shoulders above the rest? I agree with the previous poster who they all sound quite a bit the same. But then you get to #40 and there is something unique to stand beside works such as the 20th piano concerto.

I also like the first movements of #25 and #39. I have never been able to get into the Jupiter Symphony. Too academic?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Am I being Captain Obvious by saying #40 in G minor is heads and shoulders above the rest? I agree with the previous poster who they all sound quite a bit the same. But then you get to #40 and there is something unique to stand beside works such as the 20th piano concerto.
> 
> I also like the first movements of #25 and #39. I have never been able to get into the Jupiter Symphony. Too academic?


I like #40 and #41, they're great IMO. While it's hard to top the opening movement of #40, I think #41 as a whole tops #40. It's hard to say and I can argue with myself as to which is better. To me, 39-41 together are terrific.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have to say, I had the early symphonies with Christopher Hogwood (tape) and many of them were so charming, I actually preferred them to the later, well-known efforts. Delightful!!


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> . To me, 39-41 together is terrific.


And all three composed in just between 6-9 weeks (while working on other piano trios and sonatas too!).


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

jdec said:


> And all three composed in just between 6-9 weeks (while working on other piano trios and sonatas too!).


Yes, and I noticed my grammar error! 

But, yes, I've heard it said that 39-41 should be heard together. Whether Mozart intended for that to be the case, I'm not sure, but they are great so I have no problem doing that.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Bruckner Anton said:


> 25,29,33,35-41.


Funny.
You forgot my favourite. 

No. 34 in C Major, KV 338.
Always make my day... a better day.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I really love the inner mvts of 39 and 41...outstanding stuff...


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

hpowders said:


> Yeah. The 29th is a catchy piece.


The slow movement is an utter beauty.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

40 and 41. Those are the only two that I would rate as high as Haydn's few dozen best. Even so, I really prefer symphonies from Beethoven onward.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The final four: 38, 39, 40, 41. With the last movement of the Jupiter, Mozart ascends to heaven, smiling, radiant.....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> One challenging aspect of Classical music, is you can't listen to too many works at once, for the first time, and then be able to have a strong opinion on them.
> 
> The movements get jumbled together, as do the melodies in terms of which ones belong to which Symphony (at least for me).
> 
> I find listening to one or two at a time to be more productive, as much as I want to hear them all, it will not be conducive to gaining appreciation for individual symphonies.


Very wise words my friend.


----------



## Melinda (May 9, 2017)

No 40 is my fave, also like No 4, No 17 and ...it's jusr Mozart, i like many of them!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> 40 and 41. Those are the only two that I would rate as high as Haydn's few dozen best. Even so, I really prefer symphonies from Beethoven onward.


Imagine if Mozart had lived another 10-15 years. He was just getting into what would have been his Middle Period with works like 40 and 41. I think we would have seen more depth such as was evident in Don Giovanni and the Requiem.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I don't agree that those works represent an advance on the best of their predecessors, so I don't agree with the idea that "we would have seen more depth". His music would have developed in new ways but that wouldn't necessarily have made it "better", just different.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

My favorite Mozart symphonies? The last four. 

I mean that to sound just as I said it.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Animal the Drummer said:


> I don't agree that those works represent an advance on the best of their predecessors, so I don't agree with the idea that "we would have seen more depth". His music would have developed in new ways but that wouldn't necessarily have made it "better", just different.


I'm not so sure of that. Composers- generally- as they got older, got better at composing and what they did, and their works became greater. Why would it be any different for Mozart? I think all of us would be shocked at what Mozart could have done had he lived 10-15 years longer.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Imagine if Mozart had lived another 10-15 years. He was just getting into what would have been his Middle Period with works like 40 and 41. I think we would have seen more depth such as was evident in Don Giovanni and the Requiem.


I would've liked to hear the symphonies he would have written if he had gotten syphilis and went deaf. I bet those would have really been profound.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

millionrainbows said:


> I would've liked to hear the symphonies he would have written if he had gotten syphilis and went deaf. I bet those would have really been profound.


Why does everyone forget about Irritable Bowel Disease? Of course, it would have been very ironic if Mozart had IBD given his sense of humor!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

another thread on mozart symphonies.

ok good

glad you like no 31 - a symphony that does not get enough praise in my view. I like the mackerras version with the prague chamber orch - beautiful playing and well paced.

disagree though that mozart symphonies sound the same

take sy 25 in g minor
sy 29 in a major
sy 35 the haffner

all very different in style/rythm mood etc so no idea what you mean.

the last 4 are also totally different from each other as they can be.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Florestan said:


> Can't say that I have heard any of Mozart symphonies. *Maybe someday I should give one a listen.*


now that's what I call a committment


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

stomanek said:


> another thread on mozart symphonies.
> 
> ok good
> 
> ...


lots of the early symphonies blend together a bit.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> *Why does everyone forget about Irritable Bowel Disease?* Of course, it would have been very ironic if Mozart had IBD given his sense of humor!


It couldn't have anything to do with the uplifting, cheerful name?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> lots of the early symphonies blend together a bit.


You get the hang of it, I see. :tiphat:


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Tchaikov6 said:


> I'm not so sure of that. Composers- generally- as they got older, got better at composing and what they did, and their works became greater. Why would it be any different for Mozart? I think all of us would be shocked at what Mozart could have done had he lived 10-15 years longer.


Why would it be different for Mozart? Because he was one of the greatest ever (to say the least - I personally put him right at the top). I don't think this idea of composers making some kind of linear "improvement" throughout their lives is necessarily valid anyway but I certainly don't think it applies to that select few. To take the examples given in Brahmsianhorn's post above, I don't for one minute agree that "Don Giovanni" is greater than "The Marriage of Figaro" or the Requiem greater than the C minor Mass.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Why would it be different for Mozart? Because he was one of the greatest ever (to say the least - I personally put him right at the top). I don't think this idea of composers making some kind of linear "improvement" throughout their lives is necessarily valid anyway but I certainly don't think it applies to that select few. To take the examples given in Brahmsianhorn's post above,_ I don't for one minute agree that "Don Giovanni" is greater than "The Marriage of Figaro" or the Requiem greater than the C minor Mass._


_
_

Really........


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

#41--"Jupiter is my fave; followed by #33 then #39.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Why would it be different for Mozart? Because he was one of the greatest ever (to say the least - I personally put him right at the top). I don't think this idea of composers making some kind of linear "improvement" throughout their lives is necessarily valid anyway but I certainly don't think it applies to that select few. To take the examples given in Brahmsianhorn's post above, I don't for one minute agree that "Don Giovanni" is greater than "The Marriage of Figaro" or the Requiem greater than the C minor Mass.


I get your point, and yes, it remains a guess, maybe a well-educated guess, but still... a guess. 
But Mozart was hungry for new influences during his entire life, so I wouldn't be surprised if he had become better and better. The Beethoven generation would have been a great inspiration for him, I think.

About the works you mention: personally, I wouldn't think of Figaro and the Don as being part of two different 'composing periods'. I do agree though that Figaro is a true miracle, from Ouverture to Finale, and I also prefer it to the Don. 
And KV 427 is a miracle, too, though less well balanced and structured than his Requiem. But some parts of this Mass (like the Kyrie, Qui tollis, Sanctus/Benedictus) are superb.

Sometimes it also depends on the origins of the composition: maybe Mozart was more inspired for f.i. his Haydn-quartets than for the later 'Prussian' quartets, because for the latter he was kinda forced to give the violoncello a prominent role. Therefore the earlier set seems to have a more consistent quality, because he really wanted to honour the great Joseph 'Papa' Haydn with this sixpack.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

29 to 41 for me the early ones sounds nice.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

mtmailey said:


> 29 to 41 for me the early ones sounds nice.
> View attachment 94692


Wow that picture very ugly (not being racist!).

I like symphonies 1-10 the best. Early mozart was amazing!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Captainnumber36 said:


> lots of the early symphonies blend together a bit.


yes they do - I did my part as a Mozart devotee some time ago and listened to the first 23 symphonies as a kind of duty.

but why do you refer to Mozart's juvenalia saying there's not much variety in Mozart symphonies? It's only relevant to talk about the mature works.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Seriously struggled with Mozart's symphonies and still do in some ways - much prefer his concertos and chamber works. Can just about tolerate the mature later symphonies. I quite like the 35th but on the whole I'll take Papa Haydn's best over Mozart's most days.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mtmailey said:


> 29 to 41 for me the early ones sounds nice.
> View attachment 94692


Nice Photoshopping.


----------

